

Show/Ask HN: Mu6.me, like Imgur for Audio - danoprey

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mu6.me&#x2F;<p>I have no involvement in this whatsoever but a non-English speaking friend asked me to get some feedback from the HN community.<p>He wanted a really hassle free way to let his friends share music they&#x27;d created or discovered with as little impediments as possible, much in the same was as Imgur has done for images.<p>He built the site entirely by himself in his spare time from nothing to averaging 65k views per month, over 82k uploads in the last year and 630k plays. The site&#x27;s most popular in Taiwan but has a large global userbase too.<p>The situation now is that he&#x27;s not looking to do it fulltime but feels it has gotten to the point where it has too much traction to close.<p>What would you do if it were your side project? Would anyone purchase the site? Are the copyright issues insurmountable? I pass on your thoughts, thanks in advance.
======
danoprey
Clickable: [http://mu6.me/](http://mu6.me/)

